# Beretta 92 Compact?



## ABArt

Is the Beretta 92 Compact good for a eevry day C&C Firearm,the full size Berretas are just too bif for C&C IMO...


----------



## Shipwreck

I concealed carried a fullsize 92FS for almost 3 years. I had two Compact 92s until very recently. I occassionally carried one of them - the grip is shorter, making it a bit easier to conceal. However, the width of the gun is the same as the fullsize 92FS. I found that I just preferred carrying the fullsize model..

I have no problem carrying a gun this size - not everyone agrees with me. The 92 platform is my all time favorite, however. I sold off my compacts and railed models, and I have a bunch of the standard 92FS model. To me, it has the best balance.


----------



## berettatoter

Shipwreck said:


> I concealed carried a fullsize 92FS for almost 3 years. I had two Compact 92s until very recently. I occassionally carried one of them - the grip is shorter, making it a bit easier to conceal. However, the width of the gun is the same as the fullsize 92FS. I found that I just preferred carrying the fullsize model..
> 
> I have no problem carrying a gun this size - not everyone agrees with me. The 92 platform is my all time favorite, however. I sold off my compacts and railed models, and I have a bunch of the standard 92FS model. To me, it has the best balance.


I agree that the 92FS is a spectacular gun. Everything about the gun works great for me, except for trying to conceal it with warm weather clothes on. I do fine until I have to bend over to pick something up, and then, SURPRISE! Even with two nice leather IWB holsters, that large gun just does not want to stay hidden while moving around in all positions.


----------



## paratrooper

Did the Beretta Compact have a single-stack magazine?

I handled one years ago, but can't recall a whole lot about it.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

ABArt said:


> Is the Beretta 92 Compact good for a eevry day C&C Firearm,the full size Berretas are just too bif for C&C IMO...


Short answer: No.
In my opinion, if you think the the full-size 92 is too big (and heavy?), the Compact will be the same. The differences are just not significantly smaller/lighter.

I've had the 92 Centurion since 1992. The "Compact barrel" with the full-size grip. Just look at the dimensions. 
The barrel is 3/8" shorter. Not sure about how much shorter the "Compact" grip is actually.
I've pretty sure the "Compact" is a double-stack like the "full-size" 92. Just very slightly smaller dimensions. Shipwreck, light me up if I'm wrong. :mrgreen:

But, in any case, we are talking "service pistol" size and weight even for the Compact.
No problem if you want to try and conceal a full-size service pistol for EDC. I do not. 
My 92 has served me long and well in open carry, and shows plenty of holster wear. But, it's my current nightstand gun.

I have a five shot 15 oz. J-frame and a 9 shot 20 oz. SIG P290 to chose from for CCW. Both MUCH smaller/lighter. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper

I did some checking, and I believe that the Beretta 92 Compact was available in both a single or double-stack magazine.

Anyways, here's a link to a used one for sale. *RARE ITALIAN BERETTA 92SB COMPACT 9MM 13RND SA/DA : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com*

Plenty of narrative and pictures to sift through. Pic #20 shows relative size of compact vs. full-size 92.


----------



## Shipwreck

Single stack 92s are no longer made, and mags are like $60 each. Also, be aware that it is not as thins as like a single stack 1911. There is still some width to it with the grips on it. So, understand it isn't much thinner than the doublestack 92


----------



## paratrooper

Shipwreck said:


> Single stack 92s are no longer made, and mags are like $60 each. Also, be aware that it is not as thins as like a single stack 1911. There is still some width to it with the grips on it. So, understand it isn't much thinner than the doublestack 92


Yes, that Beretta 92 Compact I handled years ago, was a single stack I do believe. I now recall dropping the mag and realizing it wasn't a double-stack.


----------



## ABArt

Thanks everyone,I've always carried a 1973 Colt 38 Detective Special and even thhough its still a perfect C&C firearm and I'm Going to purchase my first semi and I signed up with a Certified NRA Instructor to help me with the changeover,Thks again ..,after the input I will just go with the Beretta PX 4 Compact .40 cal Thanks Everyone..


----------



## B.O.F.H.

Except they don't make a px4 40cal compact. Only full size and subcompact with the tilting barrel.


----------

